# easy 148 grams of protein for cheap



## ATyler (Nov 11, 2010)

If you have trouble getting enough protein give this a try. Right now im drinkin about a gallon of milk a day. It sounds harder then it really is just try and drink it with as many meals/snack as you can. The milk i drink has 148 grams of protein for about $4 you can't beat that. If your really worried about fat then go for skim but i prefer 2%


----------



## silverreaper9 (Nov 11, 2010)

good idea i mix all my protein shake with milk to add more protein


----------



## Life (Nov 11, 2010)

silverreaper9 said:


> good idea i mix all my protein shake with milk to add more protein



Just be aware of the calories. They add up.


----------



## MDR (Nov 11, 2010)

Way too much sugar


----------



## Ryan Bracewell (Nov 11, 2010)

MDR said:


> Way too much sugar



and fat.  If it was raw milk it would be different, but in the processed stuff we all drink its junk.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 11, 2010)

Do you work for the milk company?


----------



## MDR (Nov 11, 2010)

I drink a couple cups of 1% in my post workout shake, but that's it for me.  At least post workout the simple carbs are doing me some good.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 11, 2010)

MDR said:


> I drink a couple cups of 1% in my post workout shake, but that's it for me.  At least post workout the simple carbs are doing me some good.



I drank a half gallon of chocolate milk last cheat day.


----------



## ATyler (Nov 12, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Do you work for the milk company?


 
Yes i work for the milk company. It has some perks like being able to drink the milk straight from the utter


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 12, 2010)

I saw his FB.  His last name is Barber.  This should've been obvious from the nature of the post.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 12, 2010)

gallon of 2%
192 grams of sugar
2080 calories
yeah umm let me know how this works out for you.....


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 12, 2010)

No fucking way am I drinking a gallon of milk for 148 grams of protein! Way too much of a toll to pay.  I'll stick with solid food.

Plus my cousin drank milk like that and his kidneys failed and he went on dialysis and later died.  Just a little something to be wary of.


----------



## willievergetbig (Nov 13, 2010)

most folks would feel very bloated, however they would move faster as they would
be powered by a following wind!


----------



## BigBoiH (Nov 13, 2010)

Could you imagine how constipated this guy would be? You would be pooping out whoppers if anything in a week or two.


----------



## Life (Nov 13, 2010)

BigBoiH said:


> Could you imagine how constipated this guy would be? You would be pooping out whoppers if anything in a week or two.



I've always wondered why some whoppers tasted weird.


----------



## Retlaw (Nov 13, 2010)

LOL Do you work for the milk company?


----------



## irish_2003 (Nov 13, 2010)

milk has alot of natural sugar in it.......nonetheless, any more than a glass a day and i'd be shitting nasty all day long.....i'd need to wear a protective padding in my underwear!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 13, 2010)

BigBadWolf said:


> gallon of 2%
> 192 grams of sugar
> 2080 calories
> yeah umm let me know how this works out for you.....



That's almost a whole days worth of food for me.


----------



## Sampson (Nov 16, 2010)

ATyler said:


> Yes i work for the milk company. It has some perks like being able to drink the milk straight from the utter



lol that's an awesome perk.


----------



## LAM (Nov 16, 2010)

ATyler said:


> If you have trouble getting enough protein give this a try. Right now im drinkin about a gallon of milk a day. It sounds harder then it really is just try and drink it with as many meals/snack as you can. The milk i drink has 148 grams of protein for about $4 you can't beat that. If your really worried about fat then go for skim but i prefer 2%



you are ingesting a hell of a lot of rBGH, you may want to switch to organic.


----------



## Arra (Nov 16, 2010)

LAM said:


> you are ingesting a hell of a lot of rBGH, you may want to switch to organic.


Not to mention the horrible n6:n3 ratio of regular milk.


----------



## ATyler (Nov 17, 2010)

Ha ha it sounded like a much better idea when i was stoned


----------

